# NetlinkProFamily libnodave -> NegoiatePDULength...



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juni 2010)

Ich versuche gerade in LibNoDave den NetLinkProFamily zu verbinden.

Ich schicke als PDU um die PDu länge zu ermitteln.
32 01 00 00 ff ff 00 08 00 00 f0 00 00 01 00 01 03 c0

Jedoch denke Ich das das "ff ff" in dem telegramm falsch ist, Ich denke da müsste "00 00" stehen. Ich sehe aber nicht wo _daveNegPDUlengthRequest oder in den anderen Funktion dies eingetragen wird...

Jemand ne Idee was Ich falsch machen könnte?


----------



## Ralle (19 Juni 2010)

Sag mal Jochen, was genau machst du da?
Ich hab einen NetLinkPro mit Libnodave am Laufen. 
Oder meinst du deine Bemühungen um das Routing?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juni 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sag mal Jochen, was genau machst du da?
> Ich hab einen NetLinkPro mit Libnodave am Laufen.
> Oder meinst du deine Bemühungen um das Routing?



So wie Ich das sehe gibt es 2 Netlink pro, Denn treiber welchen es in LibNoDave als NetLink Pro gibt, den gleichen gibt es in Accon Aglink als NetLink 50, zumindest sehen bei diesen beiden die Pakete geleich aus. Und mit diesem Treiber komme Ich nicht auf meinen Netlink Wireless. Und in Aglink gibt esa als Typ aber auch noch NetLink Pro, mit dem komme Ich auf meinen Netlink Wireless!

Oder Ich mach halt was anderes falsch...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juni 2010)

Hab's gefunden... Das FFFF ist wohl nur ne Telgrammnummer, hat nichts mit meinem Fehler zu tun... Muss jetzt nochmal in Wireshark schauen was Ich im gegensatz zu Step7 anderst mache!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juni 2010)

Ok... hat sich alles erledigt... Hab meine Fehler gefunden, Verbindung läuft nun...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juni 2010)

Hab die Kommunikation zum NetLinkPro Family nun mal in meine libnodave eingebaut...

http://jochensserver.dyndns.org/wordpress/?page_id=55


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juni 2010)

Achso, noch Infos:

Wenn jemand den neuen Verbindungstyp mal testen will, Typ=231, Port am NL normalerweise: 7777.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (19 Juni 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sag mal Jochen, was genau machst du da?
> Ich hab einen NetLinkPro mit Libnodave am Laufen.
> Oder meinst du deine Bemühungen um das Routing?



Bei Helmholz heist z.B. der Netlink 50, Netlink Pro Compact!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Juni 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Bei Helmholz heist z.B. der Netlink 50, Netlink Pro Compact!



Bitte nichts durcheinander bringen und falsche Infos verteilen: Der NetLink und der NetLink 50 stammen beide von Hilscher und haben gar nichts mit dem NetLink-PRO bzw. dem NetLink-PRO compact zu tun. Der NetLink wird auch als ibhlink und der NetLink 50 als ibhlink++ angeboten.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (20 Juni 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Bitte nichts durcheinander bringen und falsche Infos verteilen: Der NetLink und der NetLink 50 stammen beide von Hilscher und haben gar nichts mit dem NetLink-PRO bzw. dem NetLink-PRO compact zu tun. Der NetLink wird auch als ibhlink und der NetLink 50 als ibhlink++ angeboten.



Ahh sorry.... Auf jeden fall schickt der Netlink 50 Treiber im Aglink dieselben Telegramme wie bei libnodave der Netlink Pro Treiber!


----------



## Jochen Kühner (20 Juni 2010)

Sind dann bsp Netlink Pro von Deltalogic und Helmholz identisch?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Juni 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Ahh sorry.... Auf jeden fall schickt der Netlink 50 Treiber im Aglink dieselben Telegramme wie bei libnodave der Netlink Pro Treiber!



Das glaube ich nicht. Die Telegramme von NetLink 50 und Netlink (ohne PRO) bei libnodave können gleich sein.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Juni 2010)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Sind dann bsp Netlink Pro von Deltalogic und Helmholz identisch?



Dies habe ich doch schon oft geschrieben. Der NetLink-PRO ist ein Kooperationsprodukt von Helmholz, Softing und DELTALOGIC.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (20 Juni 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Dies habe ich doch schon oft geschrieben. Der NetLink-PRO ist ein Kooperationsprodukt von Helmholz, Softing und DELTALOGIC.



Ahh, habs jetzt gerade auch gemerkt... Mit dem Netlinkpro vom orginalen Libnodave gehts ja... hatte nur den port falsch... naja... war alles mein Fehler, sorry...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (20 Juni 2010)

Also nochmal sorry an alle, was für ein Murks Ich in diesem Thread verzapft habe. Natürlich geht LibNoDave mit dem Netlink Pro. Bei mir war nur ein falscher Port eingestellt, dann sah Ich in Wireshark irgendwie falsche telegramme...

Alles geht nun...

Trotzdem danke an Rainer für die Infos.


----------

